# New Michigan bowfishing laws!



## Nuff Daddy

All bow and spear fishing regulations on this page have
undergone revisions. The seasons, gear, waters, and species
where a spear or bow and arrow may be used are as specified
in the table below and lists which follow (except as otherwise
prohibited). Spearing gear shall be limited to: hand-propelled
spear, rubber-propelled spear, spring-propelled spear or bow and
arrow. Artificial lights may be used. It shall be unlawful to use a
rubber-propelled spear or a spring-propelled spear without being
submerged and have the spear under control by means of an
attached line not exceeding twenty feet in length. It is unlawful to
spear any fish in a waterbody closed to fishing, except as noted in
the spearing exceptions list.
Season Gear Waters Species
open for the entire year spear or bow and arrow
(as listed above)
ALL WATERS except: Designated Trout
Lakes and Designated Trout Streams.
bowfin, bullheads, burbot, carp,
catfish, cisco (lake herring), drum,
gizzard shad, goldfish, grass carp,
longnose gar, smelt, **suckers,
lake whitefish
December 1 - March 15
(through the ice) hand-propelled spear (only)
ALL WATERS except: Designated Trout
Lakes and Designated Trout Streams.
northern pike and muskellunge
**The term suckers refers to: suckers (longnose, white, northern hog, spotted), redhorse (silver, golden, black, greater, shorthead), buffalo
(bigmouth, black), lake chubsucker, and quillback carpsucker.

No more seasons in Michigan for trash fish! :rock:


----------



## gunattic

Nuff Daddy said:


> ...spring-propelled spear ....


Have never seen one of these... I don't think they exist.. why the heck would they not list a pneumatic spear as legal??? That's a rule that should get changed...


----------



## Nuff Daddy

gunattic said:


> Nuff Daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...spring-propelled spear ....
> 
> 
> 
> Have never seen one of these... I don't think they exist.. why the heck would they not list a pneumatic spear as legal??? That's a rule that should get changed...
Click to expand...

ive never hear of one of these either. I dont know much about spears so im not really sure what their reasoning behind whats legal and whats not. I just bowfish so spearing regs dont really affect me.


----------

